# TurtleWax Extreme Nano-Tech tyre gel



## viperfire (Apr 10, 2007)

I can get this for about £4 cheaper than the Megs endurance just wondering what it's like and if anyone has tried it?


----------



## pdv40 (Sep 11, 2008)

It depends what you're looking for. To me, it left a very greasy appearance that faded very quickly, I binned it after one use and now I use Zaino Z16


----------



## viperfire (Apr 10, 2007)

pdv40 said:


> It depends what you're looking for. To me, it left a very greasy appearance that faded very quickly, I binned it after one use and now I use Zaino Z16


I suppose I'm looking for something similar to megs endurance that lasts as long and saves me a couple £


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

viperfire said:


> I can get this for about £4 cheaper than the Megs endurance just wondering what it's like and if anyone has tried it?


Have not tried the megs endurance , but the hot shine tyre spray performed no better than the TW wet shine spray, but as you say was nearly half the price, go figure :thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

I use turtle wax gel and is very god product for me,lasts long,has very gloss finish,I use it for about 3 years.


----------



## viperfire (Apr 10, 2007)

My mate had some and we have just tried it on my tyres.

Seems a bit greasier than Endurance, messier to apply but gives quite a high gloss

One side is now coated with Endurance the other Nanotech so will see how long it lasts and give some feedback.


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

tonyy said:


> I use turtle wax gel and is very god product for me,lasts long,has very gloss finish,I use it for about 3 years.


if that isn't durability, I don't know what is! :doublesho

:thumb:


----------



## burtross (Sep 17, 2007)

I use this product and i think it is very good. Leaves a nice finish and lasts well.


----------



## Mean & clean (Aug 19, 2007)

I recently picked up some nano-tech tyre gel as halfords had a 3 for 2 on turtle wax recently. I haven't tried it yet but I do use Turtle Wax platinum series tyre gel and wet 'n' black spray gel and both are very good.

I personally really like turtle wax :thumb:


----------



## james_19742000 (May 8, 2008)

Yep, been using it for a couple of years now, works well, it does feel slightl greasy but apply it and then run round with an cloth to dull down the appearence and you have a nicely dressed tyre, and when on BOGOF or 3 for 2 it does make it very good value as wwell.


----------



## buldy (Feb 17, 2010)

I used it a couple of times. Quite pleased with it


----------



## Russ and his BM (Jan 1, 2008)

I use it and it's OK, but I have not ever used anything else to compare it to - sorry!

Once it's all gone, I am going to try some CG NLTG because I have heard good things. This also doesn't help you though as it's not particularly cheap, but doesn't a little go a long way with NLTG I heard?


----------



## viperfire (Apr 10, 2007)

They both lasted just about the same time and give a similar finish when dry.

Only difference is megs is much easier to apply and way less messy.

Depends if you want to save £4 quid or not on which choice you make


----------



## burger (Feb 10, 2009)

Used this for a while while i had nothing else BUT it is messy and isn't very durable. TBH just go for megs what your used to


----------



## viperfire (Apr 10, 2007)

burger said:


> Used this for a while while i had nothing else BUT it is messy and isn't very durable. TBH just go for megs what your used to


I found it the same durability as megs just messier tbh


----------



## hender1 (Mar 2, 2010)

I used to use the turtle wax one and it smells great but thats the only thing that is good about it, doesnt compare to megs at all. Megs lasts way longer and id never go back.


----------



## viperfire (Apr 10, 2007)

hender1 said:


> I used to use the turtle wax one and it smells great but thats the only thing that is good about it, doesnt compare to megs at all. Megs lasts way longer and id never go back.


megs smells better actually


----------



## richardjohn22 (May 27, 2008)

I've used the Turtle Wax Nano-tech stuff on my tyres for the last year, and been pleased with it. Not found it messy to apply to be honest- put it on the clean tyres with an old terry cloth, leave for a couple of minutes, then buff up with the clean part of the cloth.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

richardjohn22 said:


> *I've used the Turtle Wax Nano-tech stuff on my tyres for the last year,* and been pleased with it. Not found it messy to apply to be honest- put it on the clean tyres with an old terry cloth, leave for a couple of minutes, then buff up with the clean part of the cloth.


Don't worry, both are in the same spray bottle and perform the same , application and durability, I have put several trye dressing on a tyre I have in the back to see how they lasted , and there was little or nothing between them bar the price and the label


----------



## richardjohn22 (May 27, 2008)

Avanti said:


> Don't worry, both are in the same spray bottle and perform the same , application and durability, I have put several trye dressing on a tyre I have in the back to see how they lasted , and there was little or nothing between them bar the price and the label


I went and checked and it is the "Extreme" version I have, and it's gloopy gel in a pour bottle, not a spray one. I picked it up in Halfrauds along with the Turtle Wax Extreme wheel cleaner spray, which seems pretty good, but I think is rather strongly acidic.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

richardjohn22 said:


> I went and checked and it is the "Extreme" version I have, and it's gloopy gel in a pour bottle, not a spray one. I picked it up in Halfrauds along with the Turtle Wax Extreme wheel cleaner spray, which seems pretty good, *but I think is rather strongly acidic*.


Indeed it is acidic (the wheel cleaner), the tyre gel is very thick , so I'm not sure why anybody is putting onlots for it to fling, it would be the same with any product


----------



## marc-l (Mar 22, 2010)

I use as highshine, prefere it to gel type products..AG tyre shire is nice but dont get it on your driveway :thumb:


----------

